# Alstyle Label Question



## discussit (May 26, 2013)

Hello,

I have a quick question, and I would really appreciate if you all can help me out.

I want to buy Alstyle shirts with tearaway tags, so I can replace my tag with theirs. But, I don't want to tear away the care tag. It would be ideal if the care tag was on the side of the shirt or something like that, so I can remove and replace the Alstyle tag without any issues.


Do Alstyle shirts have care tags?
If so, is it seperate from the Alstyle tag? Where is the care tag on the shirt?
Are the care tag and the Alstyle tag on top of each other?


Thank you very much! Help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

All shirts are supposed to have care, content and country of origin. An rn number or company name and address are also required. 

I don't remember if they have a separate brand label and size joker. Joker is the common industry term. 

If nobody else answers by Tuesday send me a pm and I'll look at some of the shirts I have on hand. 

I know they offer relabeling and would handle that if you have the brand labels to send them. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The 1301 Alstyles I have used have 2 labels....Smaller Alstyle label on top and care/country of origin label on bottom...You can tear out the top part but you need to be very careful bottom label does not come at same time......


----------



## Dmcclaran (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you relabeling the garments yourself? Alstyle has a super affordable relabel program, they can supply you with a joker tag (with all legally required information) and insert your label under the necktape - so it looks like it was done in production. 

If you're relabeling yourself, I would just ask if they can supply you with joker tags at the time of your order. That way you can safely tear out the Alstyle tag without worrying about losing that information.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Dmcclaran said:


> Are you relabeling the garments yourself? Alstyle has a super affordable relabel program, they can supply you with a joker tag (with all legally required information) and insert your label under the necktape - so it looks like it was done in production.
> 
> If you're relabeling yourself, I would just ask if they can supply you with joker tags at the time of your order. That way you can safely tear out the Alstyle tag without worrying about losing that information.


Alstyle has a minimum that is waaaay over my limit. I forgot but I think they said over 500 and you can't mix and match.


----------

